# Does this looks like a pure breed German shepherd?



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm not really good with dogs, I'm looking for a pure breed German shepherd and I found this:
Pure German shepherd (use the arrows to see all pics)
The owner says they are 100% pure and that I can see the parent to check, but based on the puppy hair it didn't seems legit to me


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes that looks like a pure GSD. Though being kept in not great conditions. If you are new to dogs, please be wary of this "breeder/seller".


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Thank you for your answer, any tips that might help me? I'm going to get the dog by tomorrow


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Yes,

I think they are German Shepherds; whether they are a "back-yard" breeder or not I don't know. I like the bone structure on the dog in the picture--not very good conditions they are in. Get blood work done ASAP if you adopt one of them.
If you aren't one of those folks that have to have a registered champion bloodline GSD, then go for it.

I would not pay an arm and a leg for them....
I got my 3rd GSD "Maxwell" from the county animal shelter that was
going to be destroyed and he is a perfectly balanced GSD!
And he was less than $20.00 to adopt.


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzieleuk said:


> Yes,
> 
> I think they are German Shepherds; whether they are a "back-yard" breeder or not I don't know. I like the bone structure on the dog in the picture--not very good conditions they are in. Get blood work done ASAP if you adopt one of them.
> If you aren't one of those folks that have to have a registered champion bloodline GSD, then go for it.
> ...


Unfortunately there is no close by shelter, the seller is asking $200 for this poppy


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

they are long haired gsd. several are black and red like the adults pictured and a couple (the lighter colored pups) are sable. please check out google images and make sure that a long coat and/or sable is what you're interested in.

yes these conditions are poor but there may not be too many options in your country (which is?). it's unfortunate, but $200 sounds about right.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Dunno about in other countries but in Europe $200 is a steal for a German Shepherd.

It's about £130, and GSD's here go for a minimum of around £350, and that's with no papers, no jabs, no worming, nothing. My dog was £650 and the last time i bred two litters i got £800 each for them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

finndog said:


> Dunno about in other countries but in Europe $200 is a steal for a German Shepherd.
> 
> It's about £130, and GSD's here go for a minimum of around £350, and that's with no papers, no jabs, no worming, nothing. My dog was £650 and the last time i bred two litters i got £800 each for them.


So what kind of testing or titles does one do for dogs in order to breed in Europe? For example in your breeding, did you get elbows and hips cleared? Are dogs titled at all?


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

llombardo said:


> So what kind of testing or titles does one do for dogs in order to breed in Europe? For example in your breeding, did you get elbows and hips cleared? Are dogs titled at all?


Yes, we personally did have hips and elbows scored before we bred (we owned sire and dams) and were affiliated with the Kennel Club, but that's before we were educated on the Kennel Club. Yes it all got us an extra £150ish for our pups but i'd rather forego the extra than give them any of my money in future.

The dogs therefore did have kennel names and papers with them. Also went to their new homes at 10 weeks, fully wormed, with jab and boosters and certificates.

You don't need any titles or testing - anyone can just breed anything in the UK. Even moggy kittens over there are selling for £100+ nowadays.

In my experience and opinion the ONLY thing that matters when looking for a pup is that the owner is taking care of them properly, in proper conditions and the pups have had their basic protectives like jabs/worming and are let go at an appropriate age. As i said in another thread, no certification or reputation in the world makes up for someone who's not doing the basics properly.


----------



## annabirdie (Jul 3, 2015)

It is normal for German Shepherd puppies to have fluffy fur and in this dark colouring (they will develop more colour later), and they look pre-bred, but it looks like at least one of the parents is a Long-Coated Shepherd, which I actually prefer but some people do not want. They are nice looking dogs.


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

Shado,


$200 is not too much for a purebred GSD; I paid over $700 for my 2nd GSD puppy 7 years ago.


If the puppy interacts with you and family well I would take him or her home. I didn't know you live in Europe, so that is well within market rates. 
I know you'll enjoy him or her for many, many years.
Germans Shepherds are so loyal, brave and loving dogs.

Be ready for lots of outdoor exercise, Shepherds have enormous amounts of energy.


Post us pictures of your puppy when settled in at home!


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Ozzieleuk said:


> Shado,
> 
> 
> $200 is not too much for a purebred GSD; I paid over $700 for my 2nd GSD puppy 7 years ago.
> ...


I second this. The best thing you can do if all else fails is to exercise it the right amount. It's great bonding time for you both.


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

I just bought the dog few hours ago and it's amazing!! I cleaned him up and he looks much better now (it was really hard to control him..)
But he seems like he is missing his mom and don't want to leave my side, I left him outside for a while and my neighbours started to complain about the noise :\


----------



## Ozzieleuk (Mar 23, 2014)

That is great news!

What will you name him ?

Yes, he will be like this for a couple of weeks until he settles into his new home. Let him have some old shirt or socks with your scent on it
to sleep with.

Also, get a place for him to sleep; and lots of newspaper or training pads to start housebreaking him. When he goes "potty" on the newspaper or training pad, always praise him and reward him with affection so he gets the idea not to use the floor or patio for the bathroom. 

He will probably always be hungry and eat everything you put in front of him, so be careful to not overfeed. Puppies have sensitive stomachs and don't always have strong control over their bowels and bladders. He will have accidents, Be patient!


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzieleuk said:


> That is great news!
> 
> What will you name him ?
> 
> ...


Oh I made a mistake in my previous post, it's a 'her' and I called her Lisa 

Thanks for the tips, I'll make sure to apply them

The problem is that I really can't let her inside and I really hope I can find a solution for this ASAP, I couldn't let her out tonight because she was making too much noise :\ so she's currently sleeping in my room.

I'll have to figure out what I'm going to do tomorrow


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Please let her sleep in your room every night. She will continue to cry if separated from you.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Please let her sleep in your room every night. She will continue to cry if separated from you.


This is unnecessary. 

The dog will moan for a few nights at most if you make it sleep in a separate room.


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Yes, it really won't works...she needs to get used to it as there no chance I can let her inside.
As matter fact I can't go anywhere without her following me, and if she can't see me for the next 10 seconds, you can guess what happens 

I've been doing some research, I read that if I'm going to leave the puppy alone for the first days, I'll have to leave some old clothes of mine (for the smell ?) and a toy, like a ball or something.

We have a room in our roof, I think she can stay there for few days until she get used to it, then I'll move her to the yard when I make sure she won't be a problem for our neighbours (the noise)


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

shado said:


> Yes, it really won't works...she needs to get used to it as there no chance I can let her inside.
> As matter fact I can't go anywhere without her following me, and if she can't see me for the next 10 seconds, you can guess what happens
> 
> I've been doing some research, I read that if I'm going to leave the puppy alone for the first days, I'll have to leave some old clothes of mine (for the smell ?) and a toy, like a ball or something.
> ...


And so she should - despite what people may say you don't need to mollycoddle GSD's by having them sleep in your bed or your room or even your house at night. 

I've never known a pup that carries on whimpering after a few nights at most. 

And she will be like your shadow - you're her human now!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

shado said:


> Yes, it really won't works...she needs to get used to it as there no chance I can let her inside.
> As matter fact I can't go anywhere without her following me, and if she can't see me for the next 10 seconds, you can guess what happens
> 
> I've been doing some research, I read that if I'm going to leave the puppy alone for the first days, I'll have to leave some old clothes of mine (for the smell ?) and a toy, like a ball or something.
> ...


I think you have a big problem. Unless I'm misunderstanding, the puppy you just got is not allowed in the house? you're keeping him in a room in "the roof" for a couple of days because the neighbors have already complained about barking? You are going to leave this puppy out by itself? How many weeks old is the puppy? What are the night time temps now and thru this winter?


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> I think you have a big problem. Unless I'm misunderstanding, the puppy you just got is not allowed in the house? you're keeping him in a room in "the roof" for a couple of days because the neighbors have already complained about barking? You are going to leave this puppy out by itself? How many weeks old is the puppy? What are the night time temps now and thru this winter?


You make it sound really bad, I'm only following what the previous owner and the tips I found by experts
And yes I'm keeping her there so she get used to be alone for 2 reasons, I can't be with her 24/7, and the noise
The puppy is 2 month:15 days old and the room she is in is not cold at all


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a puppy. It needs human interaction. Most people don't recomend they stay outside, because the fact is that people forget they have a dog. Then in a year when that dog is aggressive or destructive, guess where it ends up? In a shelter where its destroyed or in multiple homes because no one wants to take the time that should have been taken all along. Not all of them will stop crying and that is not fair to the neighbors. Then what happens when the dog gets bored and starts destroying stuff?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

finndog said:


> And so she should - despite what people may say you don't need to mollycoddle GSD's by having them sleep in your bed or your room or even your house at night.
> 
> I've never known a pup that carries on whimpering after a few nights at most.
> 
> And she will be like your shadow - you're her human now!


Right and then by the time they are two and have no manners and snap at a kid, they are rehomed. Maybe some bonding and training would prevent this.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

DO you mind if I ask where you live ? German Shepherds don't do well being left outside by themselves. They need to interact and be a part of the family in order to function well. Even if you decide to keep her outside she's way too young at the moment to be left on her own. You want an outside dog get a husky.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

shado said:


> You make it sound really bad, I'm only following what the previous owner and the tips I found by experts
> And yes I'm keeping her there so she get used to be alone for 2 reasons, I can't be with her 24/7, and the noise
> The puppy is 2 month:15 days old and the room she is in is not cold at all


Shado, I didn't mean to make it sound really bad. I'm just concerned for the puppy at this young age. I know a lot of people may have missed this thread because you were asking a different question in the heading. 

If you could post a new thread asking for advise on your situation, you may get some suggestions that can help you decide what you need to do. There are many people here who do have the experience you are looking for - please be open to what they have to say. It could save you a lot of heartache down the road


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

shado said:


> You make it sound really bad, I'm only following what the previous owner and the tips I found by experts
> And yes I'm keeping her there so she get used to be alone for 2 reasons, I can't be with her 24/7, and the noise
> The puppy is 2 month:15 days old and the room she is in is not cold at all


You'll be fine mate as long as it's only for when it is sleepy times.

I wouldn't recommend getting a dog and keeping it isolated all the time, it needs as much human interaction as you can give it.

Leaving it outside in some sort of secure area is fine. Despite what some on this board will say, GSD puppies are not human babies. They are built to last sub zero temperatures and will be completely ok being away from you when you sleep.

You will probably now be told to invest in a cage to keep it in though. :thumbup:


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Guys don't get this wrong, of course she get company all the time, as I said I'm only doing that because the seller who have +20 GSD btw recommended that so she can no longer make that much 'noise'
And no, when I said outside it's not like what you think, we have a garage which is open to the yard and the place is not that cold, the worst it could get is 15°C (she will be well protected from wind/rain)


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

shado said:


> Guys don't get this wrong, of course she get company all the time, as I said I'm only doing that because the seller who have +20 GSD btw recommended that so she can no longer make that much 'noise'
> And no, when I said outside it's not like what you think, we have a garage which is open to the yard and the place is not that cold, the worst it could get is 15°C (she will be well protected from wind/rain)


Then you'll be fine.

The puppy is over 10 weeks old which is a great age. It will now start to forget about its playmates from the litter and see you as its playmate.

It will whinge for a few days while it gets used to where it sleeps, but stick to the routine and don't give in by bringing it inside and you'll be fine in no time.

Don't do crazy things like let it sleep in your bed and all that sort of stuff if you don't want to. It's perfectly fine, and perfectly normal to put the dog in a separate part of the house/garage/garden when it's time for bed.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

finndog said:


> You'll be fine mate as long as it's only for when it is sleepy times.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend getting a dog and keeping it isolated all the time, it needs as much human interaction as you can give it.
> 
> ...


Has it occurred to you that everyone has a right to share their opinion on this forum? You spend a lot of time telling posters to disregard the advise given by other with decades of experience with this breed. The purpose of this board is not to debate the advise others offer. It's fine to disagree. It's not ok to constantly tell OP's that others are wrong and you are right. 

You are talking about putting a newly adopted 10 week old puppy outdoors 24/7 and saying it's fine because they are built to last sub zero temperatures. 

I disagree.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> Has it occurred to you that everyone has a right to share their opinion on this forum? You spend a lot of time telling posters to disregard the advise given by other with decades of experience with this breed. The purpose of this board is not to debate the advise others offer. It's fine to disagree. It's not ok to constantly tell OP's that others are wrong and you are right.
> 
> You are talking about putting a newly adopted 10 week old puppy outdoors 24/7 and saying it's fine because they are built to last sub zero temperatures.
> 
> I disagree.


But that's the point - you can disagree all you want but you're wrong. I'm not simply telling people to ignore opinions, i'm telling them to ignore wrong advice which is trying to convince people of things they may not want to do. You can't give 'opinions' on facts.

And the facts are that their coats are plenty enough to keep them outside unless the conditions are arctic and they have no shelter at all. Facts are facts i'm afraid, and leaving a puppy in an environment that YOU find cold will have absolutely no ramifications whatsoever. We're not talking arctic circle here, the guy just wants to leave his dog in the garage for crying out loud. Some of you would bottle feed your dogs if it'd let you i bet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

finndog said:


> But that's the point - you can disagree all you want but you're wrong. I'm not simply telling people to ignore opinions, i'm telling them to ignore wrong advice which is trying to convince people of things they may not want to do. You can't give 'opinions' on facts.
> 
> And the facts are that their coats are plenty enough to keep them outside unless the conditions are arctic and they have no shelter at all. Facts are facts i'm afraid, and leaving a puppy in an environment that YOU find cold will have absolutely no ramifications whatsoever. We're not talking arctic circle here, the guy just wants to leave his dog in the garage for crying out loud. Some of you would bottle feed your dogs if it'd let you i bet.


A puppy does not have the same coat as an adult dog, you are way off.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Whether you realize it or not, this is a baby dog that you just ripped away from its mother and siblings and tossed outside in a totally strange place and somehow you are missing that point. It is alone and terribly frightened, have some compassion.

It is not wrong to keep your puppy outside when it is age appropriate, but right now this puppy needs you to comfort it through its loss, fear, things that go bump in the night and for it to bond with you. There is nothing wrong with letting a puppy sleep in your room. As for sleeping in bed with you, I find the puppies that I have brought in to bed with me not only made the transition the easiest, but they also were the ones most easily housebroken and would sleep quietly through the entire night right from the start.

I understand that your breeder is recommending keeping the puppy outside, but as many have posted here, your breeder seems to have less than a savory character. I would look elsewhere for better information on how to keep and raise your puppy. There is a lot of good information to be found on this forum. Read some that apply to your current situation and where you want to be in the long run. Don't always take the advice of the majority, as you have breeders, pet owners, working dog owners/ trainers, rescues, etc., all trying to post what they believe is best for the puppy, and that can vary from one thread to another. Read on, gather information, and use your own head on what is best for your puppy. 

Let me repeat, first and foremost, you have a tiny puppy that has only been in this world for a mere ten weeks, treat it as the baby that it is. There will be plenty of time for big dog stuff later, they do grow up fast.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

llombardo said:


> A puppy does not have the same coat as an adult dog, you are way off.


Good job i never said they did then, isn't it?

But on reflection you are right.

OP, take the dog into your bed. Make sure it's got a hot water bottle and a thermal blanky. Also make sure to treat it like you would a human baby. This is the best way, because all sorts of horrible things will happen to your dog if you put it in a garage to sleep only at night. Especially if it's near an outside wall.

Make the commitment and keep that dog warm.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And if you only post to make fun of people, and be a smart-ass, you will be banned, don't say you weren't warned.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

JMO - here's a few reasons why I think it may be a bad idea. 

1. If the puppy is not "conditioned" to outdoor living and being alone - without gradual transition (not just a couple of days) this will be a stressor. 10 weeks is too young.
2. Rain, mud and dampness all penetrate a puppy's coat weakening it's insulative qualities. When they're that young they may choose to cry at the back door for your help rather than to seek warm dry shelter. 
3. The puppy has not finished her shots yet. Lepto is a concern. Standing water anywhere in the yard that may be used by squirrels, mice etc is a threat to the puppy.
4. The puppy is in a critical time for bonding and instruction. Part of bonding is developing the trust that is earned from you being there and building confidence when it gets scared or stuck or hurt. They get into trouble, they eat and chew things that can injure them or poison them. A yard and garage can harbor many dangers. It is not a safe kennel with warm clean covered sleeping quarters.
5. Escape or theft. It happens to purebred puppies.
6. A puppy that is never allowed in the house will never have house manners or have the opportunity to become potty trained. A disaster if it ever needs to be rehomed. 
7. If you live in an area where there are coyotes, mountain lions or poisonous snakes - a young puppy doesn't stand a chance. They have no idea how to protect themselves and it happens very fast.
8. If they have a collar on - they can get hung up or trapped somewhere in the yard and die. If they don't have a collar on and escape - it may be difficult to recover them. 

All this stuff has happened to puppies. And they bark. They bark when they're scared, excited or happy. It is a worry when your neighbors have already complained. You can quiet them but like everything else it takes time and training.

Is there a possibility that you can provide your puppy with a safe outdoor kennel? One with appropriate sleeping quarters and a gate that can be locked when you are away? I have no idea what to suggest about the barking if your neighbors are hyper sensitive. Do you know them? Can you ask for their patience while your pup is in training?


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

Castlemaid said:


> And if you only post to make fun of people, and be a smart-ass, you will be banned, don't say you weren't warned.


Really? I was being serious 

I'm coming round to the opinions of those on the forum. 

I'm going to actually heed a lot of the advice myself.

So, starting tomorrow, my dog no longer gets raw food. He gets manufactured biscuits and supplements as well as carrots and broccoli and spinach and all that other good stuff carnivores are renowned for eating.

Then, i stop being cruel to him and leaving him downstairs while it's -7 degrees outside, because he's basically as frail as a human baby and needs to be in my bed with me. It's the best way really. It doesn't even matter that unlike you sad acts i actually sleep in a bed with another person. Oh no. She's out, dog's in.

Then, i'm going to go and buy a banded towel to throw at him if he tries to guard his food and won't let me stick my head in his bowl. I could just not do that while he's eating, but the towel is a much better idea. That and shock collars.

I'm just hoping he doesn't end up over 26" otherwise i'm going to have to label him a disgrace because he doesn't come within the parameters set by that piece of paper that whoever keeps in their headquarters drawer.

When my baby is born, i'd better hope he doesn't illicit a snap out of my dog when he's pulling its fur [otherwise known as cruel and sadistic baby-on-dog TORTURE!] otherwise i'll have to get the baby rehomed.

Although in between letting it sleep in my bed and throwing towels at its head i'm going to have to fit in at least 8 hours per day of it being in its cage [sorry, i mean 'crate', that's the proper word - isn't it?] because caging it is correct and letting it sleep in my bed is corre....wow, now i'm confused.

Either way, i'm probably going to fail because i'm not a super trainer and super trainers should be the only people to own dogs. Everyone else needs thousands to spend on personal trainers and books.

Ah well, i'd better sign off from this forum now, it's clear i haven't got a clue what i'm doing compared to you super GSD experts.

It's just a shame not a one of you can face the reality of the fact that you know sweet **** all about nothing.

I'm wounded about my warning and my ostracising from your colony.  There was such good information here from experts. 

Alors, off i pop to the real world where dogs are animals and people treat them as such.


----------



## finndog (Nov 20, 2015)

100 posts before the moderator bans me with her pretend online anonymous hammer of importance.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Stonevintage said:


> JMO - here's a few reasons why I think it may be a bad idea.
> 
> 1. If the puppy is not "conditioned" to outdoor living and being alone - without gradual transition (not just a couple of days) this will be a stressor. 10 weeks is too young.
> 2. Rain, mud and dampness all penetrate a puppy's coat weakening it's insulative qualities. When they're that young they may choose to cry at the back door for your help rather than to seek warm dry shelter.
> ...


I would not call the neighbor hypersensitive. I would say the neighbor has a good understanding of what their boss will tell them the next day as they are caught napping during a critical meeting, their wife puts on a poor picture at her early morning job interview, and their kids flunk their early morning test in school for lack of sleep.

Then you have people like me who would be at your door at 3 AM telling you to take care of that frightened, crying puppy or I will call the authorities. There is something about some people who hear an animal in distress and feel compelled to act.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Don't bother feeding the troll, guys. It's clear now that they're the type of person who thrives off of getting negative attention. People don't act like that unless they _intend_ to provoke.

Which, evidently, is their sole purpose on this form.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

shado said:


> I just bought the dog few hours ago and it's amazing!! I cleaned him up and he looks much better now (it was really hard to control him..)
> But he seems like he is missing his mom and don't want to leave my side, I left him outside for a while and my neighbours started to complain about the noise :\


Your pup's entire life has been with it's mom and litter mates. They were a food source, a source for warmth and a source for companionship. Your pup is now looking for you to fulfill those needs. 

It is true that you could house your new puppy in your garage. Just remember that as a puppy, they learn by putting everything in their mouth. You can't blame your pup for any destruction it may cause. Also, be prepared for the possibility of a large vet bill should your pup ingest enough materials to cause blockage or worse a poisonous substance. 

You just have to use common sense when raising a pup. Not everyone wants a puppy sleeping in their bed. But everyone wants to raise a healthy, happy puppy. This was something you should have considered before you brought your puppy home. But it's not too late to make good solid decisions now.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Your pup is adorable!



PS - One hundred posts in 4 days and nothing particularly brilliant was said. How sad for him.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Here is what I would ask.

What is life going to be like for the puppy as it grows? How will you provide for social interaction and training because GSDs are very pack oriented unlike some other breeds that are more independent and don't really enjoy being left alone. 

If you need to keep it outside that is not necessarily a bad thing BUT bored dogs tend to bark. A LOT and tear up things and become a nuisance in general. How will you manage that? It is one thing to have this in the country and quite another in a city with lots of stimulating people and noises.


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Maybe I didn't explain the situation good enough, I'm only leaving the puppy alone for a day, there is no plan to keep her isolated, not even close. Again I'm only doing this because I want my poppy to handle it when I go out or when I'm not next to her at night. I've been talking to the breeder via the phone and I'm following his advice, please note that he has +30 years experience and have +20 GSD that I've seen so I trust him.

Bottom line:
I'm making sure that my puppy will have very good conditions
I'm already spending hours playing with her (grab balls and stuff like that  )
There is a park close by, I'm planning to train her there with a friend
The puppy won't be isolated

You really made me feel like I'm a bad person when I read your comments.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

shado said:


> Maybe I didn't explain the situation good enough, I'm only leaving the puppy alone for a day, there is no plan to keep her isolated, not even close. *Again I'm only doing this because I want my poppy to handle it when I go out or when I'm not next to her at night. *I've been talking to the breeder via the phone and I'm following his advice, please note that he has +30 years experience and have +20 GSD that I've seen so I trust him.
> 
> Bottom line:
> I'm making sure that my puppy will have very good conditions
> ...


Don't you think that this can be managed after a brief adjustment period?


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Don't you think that this can be managed after a brief adjustment period?


What happens if you don't have patient neighbours that started to cry and complain since day one when I only left my puppy alone for 20 minutes...


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

shado said:


> What happens if you don't have patient neighbours that started to cry and complain since day one when I only left my puppy alone for 20 minutes...


I live in a very close neighborhood and do not, can not, let my dogs bark or cry either. 

I would give the puppy a break and let it grieve for its old home and family. I would let the puppy get used to me and its new surroundings by giving it just a little bit of time. This in itself should cut back on much of the crying. Your puppy is a baby that is feeling scared and alone. Treat it as such. Some people would suggest crate training. My youngest dog crate trained himself, he loves it, it is his den. 

I know it is not possible to be at home all the time, people have to work and go places where dogs are not welcome. For your puppies sake as well as that of your neighbors, I would confine the puppy to a small room or crate in your house when you can't be there for now. It will mute the noise for your neighbors, keep the puppy safer, and your scent and time spent in the house with him will make him feel more comfortable in your absence.


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I live in a very close neighborhood and do not, can not, let my dogs bark or cry either.
> 
> I would give the puppy a break and let it grieve for its old home and family. I would let the puppy get used to me and its new surroundings by giving it just a little bit of time. This in itself should cut back on much of the crying. Your puppy is a baby that is feeling scared and alone. Treat it as such. Some people would suggest crate training. My youngest dog crate trained himself, he loves it, it is his den.
> 
> I know it is not possible to be at home all the time, people have to work and go places where dogs are not welcome. For your puppies sake as well as that of your neighbors, I would confine the puppy to a small room or crate in your house when you can't be there for now. It will mute the noise for your neighbors, keep the puppy safer, and your scent and time spent in the house with him will make him feel more comfortable in your absence.


I think that you over reacted. 1 day won't hurt the puppy.
As for the 2nd part of your post, we all agree on that


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

shado said:


> I think that you over reacted. 1 day won't hurt the puppy.
> As for the 2nd part of your post, we all agree on that


Over reacted to what? You have a very young puppy, I made some suggestions.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

shado said:


> Thank you for your answer, any tips that might help me? I'm going to get the dog by tomorrow


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

maybe a little clearer info from the OP would have changed this threads direction. When I read the OP and following OP posts I thought she got a puppy and just wanted it to be by itself, either outside or on the roof and be quiet. I was actually going to suggest she get rid of puppy and buy a goldfish. However, just keep in mind that since it is only for a day or so what would it hurt to make the pup a bed beside yours on the floor. After all if you keep this dog it's whole life you will spend 10-15 yes with it.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

:shrug:


Stonevintage said:


>


 :shrug:


----------



## shado (Nov 23, 2015)

Everything is going fine so far


----------

